# zwei Fertigteiche mit Bachlauf verbinden



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo allemiteinander,

habe gerade erst dieses Forum entdeckt und finde es wirklich informativ.

Ich habe auch gleich eine Frage:
Wie verbindet man zwei Fertigteiche mit Bachlauf? Schneidet man den oberen Teich ein, damit das Wasser runterlaufen kann? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!

__ buchsbaum


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo __ Buchsbaum,

na dann mal herzlich Willkommen in unserer Runde.
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, stell doch einfach mal ein paar Bilder von Deinen Teichen ein, dann können Dir die Profis hier im Forum sicherlich den richtigen Tip geben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo __ Buchsbaum,

erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum, schön,das es dir gefällt.

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, aber dafür bräuchten wir ein paar mehr Infos .... nämlich die Höhe der verschiedenen Begebenheiten, liegen sie auf gleicher Ebene, welche Volumen haben diese ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo Buchsbum,

ja, die Teiche wirst Du wohl oben einschneiden müssen - wobei Du Dir darüber klar sein musst, dass durch diesen Eingriff die Stabilität ganz erheblich leidet. In den unteren Teich kommst Du grundsätzlich auch ohne Verklebung, wenn die Folie des Bachlaufes mit ihm ordentlich überlappt. Beim oberen Teil musst Du für eine Verklebung sorgen. Bei PVC-Teichen und PVC-Folie geht das mit Quellschweisskleber, bei GFK ist die Sache nicht ganz einfach: Du kannst entweder die Oberfläche stark anrauhen und den Bachlauf anlaminieren. Sollte Dir das fachgerecht gelingen, musst Du Dir eine Lösung ausdenken, um nicht den gesamten Bachlauf aus GFK herstellen zu müssen. Ich habe jetzt in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass auch eine Verklebung mit PU-Kleber halten soll. Ausprobiert habe ich das selbst noch nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
"Einschneiden des oberen Teiches!" Das habe ich befürchtet...   
Na, das gibt dann ja noch richtig Spaß. Ich habe etwas Angst, dass der Teich in sich reißt, wenn man ihn einschneidet... Ja, und dann noch das Ankleben: wir werden es dann vielleicht mal mit PU-Kleber versuchen!

Einen schönen Tag noch wünscht __ buchsbaum


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo __ Buchsbaum,

am besten geht das mit einer Flex und einem Helfer, der das Becken richtig festhält. Und tief muss/darf der Einschnitt nicht sein - ich würde gerade mal eben den Wulstrand abtrennen, also das machbare Minimum. 

Du musst Dir klar darüber sein, dass dieser Eingriff das gesamte Becken destabilisiert. Der Wulstrand hat für die Stabilität eine entscheidende Funktion. Deshalb ganz besonders extrem sorgfältig (wenn mir noch mehr einfallen würde, würde ich es schreiben) beim Verfüllen vorgehen, sonst "knickt" Dir der Teich an der Schnittstelle. Die Schnittkante gegen eindringendes Wasser schützen (Wasser im Gewebe mag GFK so gar nicht !). Am besten mit einem dicken Silikon-Wulst, den Du über die Kante formst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

was wäre denn, wenn ich den oberen Teich schief einbaue, so dass das Wasser auf einer Seite einfach rausläuft? Sieht wahrscheinlich recht doof aus, oder? 

Ein immer noch nicht richtig überzeugter __ buchsbaum


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo __ Buchsbaum,

das würde ich nun nicht gerade für machbar halten. Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, auf welcher Breite das Wasser dann überläuft ?? - Einmal abgesehen davon, dass der ohnehin nur schwer zu kaschierende Wulstrand der Schale dann noch störender - nebst der Schale selbst, soweit sie über das Wasser hinaus ragt - in Erscheinung tritt.

Du bist nicht überzeugt, wovon nicht ? Du musst Dir klar darüber werden, dass Du Teichschalen zu einem Zweck einsetzen willst, für den sie nicht gebaut sind - eine Verbindung per Bachlauf nämlich. Und dann muss man halt improvisieren. Wenn Du Bedenken hast, die Teiche einzuschneiden, dann kann ich das verstehen. Folienteiche wären für den beabsichtigten Einsatz viel besser geeignet und viel einfacher zu realisieren gewesen - aber nun hast Du die Schalen nun einmal. Wenn Du kannst, solltest Du sie aber zurückgeben. Ich rede mir den Mund fusselig: Teichschalen sind um nichts schöner, einfacher oder pflegeleichter als Folienteiche, im Gegenteil, dafür aber erheblich teurer. Wenn mir doch nur einmal einer sagen könnte, warum dann doch immer wieder Schalen gekauft werden - um die Falten der Folie bei einem kleinen Teich zu vermeiden ?? Glaube mir, dieses Manko lässt sich gut kaschieren und ist ein einfach lösbares Problem im Vergleich zum Kaschieren des Wulstrandes und der steilen Wände einer Schale.

Einzig denkbare Alternative, allerdings mit anderen Problemen behaftet: Du lässt den Wulstrand unangetastet und montierst eine Rohrdurchführung (an einer halbwegs geraden Stelle der Teichschale) unterhalb des Wulstes. Oder Du schneidest unterhalb des Wulstrandes einen rechteckigen Ausschnitt aus der Beckenwand aus und laminierst einen Auslauf an, der dann in den Bachlauf mündet. Du musst dann lediglich die Verbindung Teich/Bachlauf gestalten, also die Quelle kaschieren. Du must Dir dann aber darüber klar sein, dass Du den Wasserspiegel des Teiches bis auf Unterkante des Überlaufs absenkst - mit schwierigen Konsequenzen für die Optik.

Laminieren: Ausschnitt in die Schale machen, innen das Gelcoat bis auf die Matte anrauhen. Dicke Glasmatte durch die Öffnung legen, ein passendes Stück Styropor mit (Trennwachs) dick einstreichen (mehrfach !), durch die Öffnung schieben und die Glasmatte damit fixieren. Glasmatte an die Schale anschmiegen (evt. mit Kleber auf Epoxi-Basis punktuell anheften. Auslauf ausrichten, Matte auf dem Styropor und innen an die Teichschale mit Epoxidharz anrollen. Ein Zuviel an Epoxi vermeiden ! Wenn das GFK fest zu werden beginnt, aber noch biegbar ist, das Styropor herausberchen/auskratzen. Es lässt sich dann noch mit einer alten, geeigneten Schere, schneiden. Auslauf in einem zweiten Arbeitsgang mit einem Brei aus Epoxi und Glasfaserschnitzeln verstärken.

Der Wassereintritt in die untere Schale ist sehr viel einfacher zu gestalten. Hier musst Du im Grunde noch nicht einmal einen Einschnitt in die Schale vornehmen, dann aber die Bachmündung hochlegen und ebenfalls kaschieren. Das stelle ich mir aber als machbar vor.

Alles in allem kommst Du ins Schleudern, weil Fertigteiche für einen solchen Zweck eigentlich nicht gedacht sind (ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass es durchaus Schalen mit angeformtem Überlauf gibt). Du darfst Dich dann nicht beschweren, wenn die Lösungsvorschläge etwas abenteuerlich sind. Wie gesagt, wenn Du noch irgend eine Chance siehst, die Schalen (selbst mit Verlust) wieder loszuschlagen oder zurückzugeben, halte ich zwei kleine Folienteiche mit Bachlauf für die eindeutig einfacher zu realisierende Lösung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

hallo __ buchsbaum,

ich fände es angebracht daß du zuerst mal mit den technischen dingen rüberkommst wie der admin schon bemerkte - es ist echt müßig und unnötig alle erdenklichen möglichkeiten zu beschreiben die die einzelnen materialien ermöglichen!!

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@jürgen: es tut mir leid, dass ich keine näheren Angaben über "technische Dinge" geschrieben habe. Das war mir jetzt nicht so wichtig, da ich ja nur Verbindungsmöglichkeiten zwischen oberen Teich und Bachlauf erfahren wollte. Sorry!

@Stefan: Das mit den Glasmatten ist eine gute Idee. Damit haben wir schon Erfahrung. Eine gute Idee! Mit dem Einlauf in den unteren Teich wird kein Problem sein. 
Wenn denn alles fertig ist, kann ich ja mal versuchen, ein Foto zu senden. 

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten wünscht __ buchsbaum


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo __ Buchsbaum,

immer daran denken: Damit handelst Du Dir neue Probleme ein (senkst den Wasserspiegel ab) ! Wenn Du aber mit Glasmatten Erfahrung hast, kannst Du den Wulstrand ausschneiden und eine Verstärkung unterhalb des Ausschnittes mit dem Wulstrand machen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

[Auch wenn's vielleicht zu spät ist]

Die Idee mit dem laminierten Auslauf finde ich gut;
allerdings sehe ich nicht, dass der Wasserstand zwangsläufig auf Unterkante eingesetztes Rohr fallen muss:
Wenn auf das einlaminierte Auslaufstück ein nach oben gebogenes Rohr gesteckt wird (--> evt in 'Quellstein' münden lasses) so fällt der Wasserstand bis max Oberkante Rohr.

Vielleicht ließe sich das Wasser auf mit einem 'umgedrehten Düker' entnehmen. Einfach aus KG-ROhr ein 'U' Zusmmenstecken.

Ein Ende in den oberen Teich legen, das untere Ende muß unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche sein; wenn das Rohr mit Wasser gefüllt ist 'zieht' es das Wasser aus dem oberen Teich raus; man muß nur sicherstellen, dass der 'obere' Schenkel immer im Wasser ist, sonst muß die Wassersäule wieder neu hergestellt werden.
cu

P.S. Auch der 'schräggestellte Teich ist nicht ganz unmöglich:
Wenn man auf der gesamten Breite eine Auffangrinne aus einem Streifen Teichfolie herstellt, sollte es (zumindest theoretisch) funktionieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hallo __ buchsbaum,
mein nachbar hat auch zwei fertigteiche verbunden. und zwar hat er den oberen teich irgendwie erwärmt, so dass er den rand biegen konnte. dahinein hat er eine steinplatte geklebt, sodass das wasser auch optisch gut "rüberläuft". er hat dann zwar keinen bachlauf dazwischen, sondern den zweiten teich direkt darunter gebaut, aber das prinzip ist klar, denke ich.
schräg stellen würde ich den teich nicht, dann sieht man noch mehr vom rand und das sieht sch... aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Silke schrieb:
			
		

> dann sieht man noch mehr vom rand und das sieht sch... aus.



du meinst doch nicht das sieht schön aus oder


----------

